# Thinking of buying a cart



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Opinions on this one?

Horse size easy entry cart in great condition

Would this be okay for riding in the yard or at shows? I may also want to go on trails. I thought about wood, but then it would be too heavy for me to put in the truck. Would inflatable tires be bad for trails? We have a lot of sand in Florida. 

I've been looking for a while and everything I've seen so far is out of my price range. I did have a jerald previously which needed some repairs. My mom threw it out when she was in one of her cleaning moods and I never had a chance to use it. :-x

My horse is a little over 15 hands. I'm wondering if the shafts will be too short? What size shafts would I need? 

Anything in specific I should check for if I go to see it?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

bumping this back up


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

4horses said:


> Opinions on this one?
> 
> Horse size easy entry cart in great condition
> 
> ...


 That looks like it is for a pony. I am going to FL for the winter so I have been doing some research. I have been told that wooded wheels or the motorcycle (not bicycle) tires are best for sand. On a cart like you are looking at they will have approx. 80" shafts at the minimum for a standard horse size


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought that as well (that it looked like it would fit a pony). I may call just to ask. It seems like a horse sized cart is hard to find around here. I've seen a ton of pony carts, but nothing horse sized that wasn't over $1000.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You are in one of the driving capitols of the US.
You should be able to find one close.

Keep looking. You also need to be aware of how wide the cart is at the cross bar, I will have to measure mine to see how wide mine is. you want your horse to be able to bend in the shafts, or you can create all kinds of problems.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have that exact cart for my 15hh QH gelding. I really like it. Bought it used for $150 and I think I got a great deal. I just used it around the farm and in the fields.. but I think it would work on the trails as well. It's very lightweight.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Laura pratt would you mind posting a photo of your horse hooked to the cart? So Horses can see what it looks like and how it fits, maybe with some measurements. Trouble is so many of these carts are made, and they all look alike, so measurements are needed. Plus I think if a horse is new to driving, it needs a more substancial cart, weight and sturdiness wise.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pictures.*

like taffy clayton pictures would be a great guide to solve your problem.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is where my shafts on my village cart sit on my 17.2H Percheron mare. 


Smoke's shaft's sit middle of shoulder to the start of it, depending on what I am doing or what the terrain is like where I am driving her.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

So sorry it took me so long to reply! 
My cart is 35" from the ground to the bottom of the shaft when it's held level.
27 1/2" between the narrowest part of the shaft
and the shafts are 82" long
Here's a pic of my boy with the cart that I took today.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Laurapratt, he is beautiful!! Lower those shaft loops a hole or two so that the cart seat levels out, and you will be good to go!!

You may find you want a set of pads for the harness, as the breast collar looks a bit fine(like a show harness) and they will be more comfortable on trails for him. The breast collar could possible be raised a hole, too. It should be above the point of his shoulder, but not hitting his windpipe at the base of his neck.

Have fun driving, and NEVER take the bridle and reins off before you unhitch, and never hitch before you put the bridle and reins on!!

Nancy


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

The nice thing about EE carts is they can be very versatile, even the economy ones. I love driving mine.

I recently upgraded the wheels on my cart. It came with 24" wheels and those always felt low. My dream cart is a Frey Sprint, but who can afford to drop 3200 beans on a cart used only in an arena (not me :lol But my cart now sports bigger wheels that level my shafts out and put me up higher so I can actually see my horse's back instead of his butt.


Driving a few months back (I hate having my knees together when sitting down, so.. that's how I sit.)


Monster wheels! I almost got the solid rubber ones to make more of a faux Frey Sprint, but decided the wider tread was better for the arena.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the cobb sized easy entry cart. It's a nice cart and easy to transport. you can check out my photos of Goldie. This one is a horse sized cart. the seat, etc, are much higher than mine. Originally they sell for about $500.

As to using it in shows, possible but may not be approved for all caliber of shows. I'm no expert but this is what I read somewhere.

good luck in getting a cart.

California Dreaming, where did you get those wheels? Are they wider than the ones that come with the cart? We have a very sandy trail and wore out our little haffliner oe day. we thought wider tires would make the pulling easier on him.


----------

